# Screen printing on denim/Dickies



## JohnnyMo (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey guys, 

I have a client who would like a one color screen print placed on the back pocket of some denimlike "Dickie" shorts that he uses for his employees. Has anyone done printing on denim/Dickies, and if so what is the durability.... 

I told him I'd look into whether this was a viable thing to do, but honestly I have no idea how long a screen printed jean material would hold up.... 

Any comments are appreciated...


----------



## shersher (Jul 25, 2007)

your best bet would be to make plastisol heat transfers if you don't have a big run, you can just place it exactly where you like

but yes it will hold up jeans are nothing but cotton


----------

